

What is the best health insurance for freelancers? - marcusEting

I'm paying about $170/mo for a $1500 deductible after which I have 100% coverage from BCBS. Maybe that's not terrible, but a few years back the same coverage was only $114 for me. I've stayed healthy, but BCBS doesn't seem to care - they just keep increasing the rates.<p>What are good options for freelancers like me?
======
lsemel
Sounds like you already have good insurance. Here in NY the most minimal
insurance starts at around twice you're paying and goes up from there. You can
see the prices of freelancer insurance from MediaBistro here:
<http://www.mediabistro.com/insurance/newyork.asp>

~~~
marcusEting
Maybe that rate isn't too bad but it seems like too much because I never go to
the doctor / hospital. I'm very healthy.

I did incorporated myself (as a freelancer). Does that change anything? Maybe
I could add my brothers and do a small company group plan or something?

Thanks for your help, and for the link! :) I've been asking around and this
was the first even remotely useful thing I've found! :D

~~~
lsemel
Small group rates aren't that different than the rates you can get through a
professional group, though both are much lower than purchasing insurance as an
individual. This site lists some small group rates for groups of 2-50:
<http://www.nysmallgroupplans.com/category.aspx?id=MISC5> The lowest small
group rate, based on their comparison spreadsheet, was around $275.

